# $30 Blucky @ Menards thru 9/20/13! (65", resin!)



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I just want to let you all know that you can still snag your $30 Blucky, Walgreens be damned! They are only $30 at Menards thru the 29th!

65" Resin Jointed hanging & posing Skeleton
Model Number: PTA-55 | Menards® SKU: 2801782

Sale Price: $29.99
Everyday Low Price: $39.99 You Save: $10.00
Sale Price Good Through 09-29-13'


http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm

Buy as many as you can because I suspect this is the LAST we will see of the cheap blucky!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

That's not a Blucky, which is good, because you don't want to pay $30 for a Blucky


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

WOOT I saw this and bought as many as they let me on my phone. Sadly only 2 - BUT i'll take it!


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

EveningKiss said:


> WOOT I saw this and bought as many as they let me on my phone. Sadly only 2 - BUT i'll take it!


They've removed the ship-to-home option from the website during the sale. Were you able to get them shipped when you called?


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Vocabulary confusion. I thought a blucky was a cheapo skelly? Either way, it looks almost identical to my wallys from years past :-D


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Kelly_A said:


> They've removed the ship-to-home option from the website during the sale. Were you able to get them shipped when you called?


I didn't call. I just did it all online. I live in Washington state so it would be impractical do to a store pick up.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

"Please Note: Prices, promotions, styles and availability may vary by store and online. While we do our best to provide accurate item availability information, we cannot guarantee in-stock status and availability as item quantities are constantly changing throughout the day. Inventory last updated 9/16/2013 at 5:00am CT. Rebates are an in-store service; therefore, only in-store purchases and online orders that are picked up at the store qualify for rebate redemption" 


I wonder if i got the last one that shipped then...I placed my order at 11:30pm PST not sure of the time differance


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

EveningKiss said:


> I didn't call. I just did it all online. I live in Washington state so it would be impractical do to a store pick up.


Same situation, no Menards in my state. I'll try calling later and see why they won't ship anymore.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, "Blucky" is a blow-mold pop-together hollow skellie, but I think this post refers to the articulated, more realistic skellies.

OK, so I got ahead of myself, and didn't realize that there was a link. Yep, this is what is being called a "Wally". I assume that's because they are usually sold at Walgreens, although I saw them at Menards as early as 2004. Maybe "Menny" didn't have a good ring to it.

It's not been determined whether the "Bl" in "Blucky" stands for blow-mold, or "Big Lots", since they are usually a popular Big Lots item. I'd vote for blow-mold, though.

Now I have to convince myself whether or not I truly need these, because I really do want to replace my Bluckies with them!



selinamb said:


> Vocabulary confusion. I thought a blucky was a cheapo skelly? Either way, it looks almost identical to my wallys from years past :-D


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like a Wally to me! Nice catch!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to you lucky people in the upper mid-west!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Yes, "Blucky" is a blow-mold pop-together hollow skellie, but I think this post refers to the articulated, more realistic skellies.
> 
> OK, so I got ahead of myself, and didn't realize that there was a link. Yep, this is what is being called a "Wally". I assume that's because they are usually sold at Walgreens, although I saw them at Menards as early as 2004. Maybe "Menny" didn't have a good ring to it.
> 
> ...



Here's what I've come to learn about skeletons over the last few years as a casual haunter here.

Bucky = anatomically correct, hard, molded skeleton used in education. Very heavy skeleton. Most expensive. Will warp if placed in hot attic. Haunters typically buy 3rd or 4th quality as they will age them anyway and less than perfect is less expensive and sometimes more desirable.

Blucky = blow mold of light weight plastic. Totally hollow inside. Comes in Glow in Dark plastic as well. Good fit for some uses and easy on the budget. Not generally very realistic. Bone segments plug into each other. Sometimes the skulls look alien-like. Big Lots! has been a popular source for these over the years, less so lately as prices have climbed on them and Wallys became more popular and available to the masses.

Wally = light weight plastic molded skeleton with more realistic bone and skeletal structure. Joints frequently use wires, metal brackets, and screws to join the bone parts together. Higher priced than a blucky but still somewhat reasonable for casual haunters. Can be nicely aged. Popularized as a "Wally" a few years back as Walgreens was selling them for $30 and they best fit the bill for many haunters. Plus Walgreens is a national chain so provided greater accessibility to them.

Pose-N-Stays = name of poseable skeleton made of hard plastic. Higher priced than Wallies. Come in GID, and other variations. Popularized a few years ago when Costco started carrying them in the $34-38 price range. Lots of places are selling these this year from Costco, CVS, Walgreens, Target, as well as other major retailers. Range of movement for posing is somewhat limited by their joint movement which kind of clicks into place.

There are skeletons similar to Wallies and Pose-N-Stays made by other manufacturers and they have their pluses and minuses, ie. skull dimension, rib cage, etc.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw the ad for these the day before...still contemplating if we should get one or not. I've been wanting a full size skellie for years now, but we never seem to have the money. This one is nice because it's just a little taller than the rest of the skellies out there, being 65 inches instead of 60. Sigh...I want one soooooo badly, and this is a terrific price...but money it so tight...


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

If they shipped, I would order 2. They don't ship. Bastages....


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I realize I've complained a few times already about my lack of Menards but, I feel the urge to whine again. WHY oh WHY can't Menards be further west too!!!!! IT'S NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Very similar to a Wally, but the feet are different. The Wally versions had realistic looking feet, while the toes on these are molded together. Still a good deal...I wish I hadn't seen this.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's what I've come to learn about skeletons over the last few years as a casual haunter here.
> 
> Bucky = anatomically correct, hard, molded skeleton used in education. Very heavy skeleton. Most expensive. Will warp if placed in hot attic. Haunters typically buy 3rd or 4th quality as they will age them anyway and less than perfect is less expensive and sometimes more desirable.
> 
> ...


We should refer the Pose-n-Stay Skeleton as the: "Posey"


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> We should refer the Pose-n-Stay Skeleton as the: "Posey"


We have a winner! Posey, courtesy of MrNightmare.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Like I said, I saw these at Menards back in 2004, but couldn't get one. Then I moved back to Vegas (from Chicago burbs, where there are Menards), and lamented that there were no Menards that far out. 

I asked locals on 'ween lists if Menards was still carrying them, because I had family in IL who would pick up a couple and keep them till I visited...and no one ever answered! I just assumed that it was a short term deal, and that they quit carrying them. I didn't even look for them the last two years after moving back to the midwest, and lo and behold, there they are again! 

The only places to get them in Vegas was Target or World Market, and they were more expensive at both, and in short supply, too.

Now that I'm back in the midwest, I miss World Market (ours closed) and 99 Cents Only stores during holiday times. I guess you just never have it all.  I'm equally bummed that 99 Cents Only doesn't ship like Dollar Tree does. There were quite a few things that I'd have bought, if they had.



ALKONOST said:


> Yes, I realize I've complained a few times already about my lack of Menards but, I feel the urge to whine again. WHY oh WHY can't Menards be further west too!!!!! IT'S NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

ARGH....the nearest Menards is 2 1/2 hours to the west...well maybe when we make our weekend trip to St. louis to go to the Darkness haunted attraction we'll stop by but i don't know if they'll still have them by then and i know they won't be on sale anymore. blah


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

The two I had ordered JUST before they stopped shipping arrived. I TRIED to order 5 but they only let me do 2 sooo that should have been a hint. Anyways second they were out of their box and straitened up (They bent the heads SEVERELY to the side to put them in the box) they lept to action.


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

*Halloween Road Trip*

Picked up a skelly hitchhiker on a trip to Holiday World this weekend. My first ever trip to a Menards store.


----------

